# Recently got a mini alpine



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

We haven't had goats before and recently got a mini alpine buck, this past week of having him we have had everything go wrong but he's doing great now! My question is my daughter is going to show him in the county fair she is six years old. And he is 4-5 weeks right now...we haven't ever done this before and I have no idea what we need to do to prepare for a show...will he need to be clipped? Also he isn't fixed we were planning on having him neutered when he is 12 weeks can you still show a neutered buck? We need any info on what we need to be doing to get him ready thanks!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrates on new goatie. You need to get him a buddy as goats are herd animals. 12 weeks is not too long and you will need banding equipment to do the job. Read all the posts you can on health and care of a buck and weather. You will need to trim hoofs monthly. We do have a show section futher down that will give you lots of infomation on showing. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Not all fairs let you show dairy wethers. My fair has a pet wether class though. Teach him to lead with a collar, practice setting him up, walking, turns, and so on... Welcome to TGS!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You will need to make contact with some locale 4H clubs. You maybe able to call the fair office and get a list. But as mentioned, you may not be able to show him at all. Intact bucks are not allowed. But that easy to fix. But in most state funded fairs, horns are not allowed either as they pose a danger to spectators. And as for an open class (not 4H or FFA) its always does that can be shown as far as I know. But even then its usually only dairy doe breeds. Each area is a little different. So first make contact with the fair board and go from there. Might also put an ad on craigslist asking for 4H club info.


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks y'all! Appreciate all the info! I sure hope they will allow him at the fair my daughter will be heart broken!!! And he's such a sweet heart!!!!!! I really would like to get a doe but don't know if my husband would let me :/ he would be happier though! He sleeps in the laundry room with my lab lol and I know when he's grown that ain't gonna happen!!!! Lol but thanks again!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

A little doe or wether friend would be great for the little guy!. And honestly, two goats dont cost a heck of a lot more than one. I figured that one out awhile ago . 
And yes, read all the great things on this forum, it'll help with everything from feeding and healthcare to showing and breeding/kidding. I don't know how I raised goats without this forum!


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

Haha yeah but this little guy has had a lot go wrong and we have only had him a little over a week!!!! Ughhh now he's coughing and sneezing!  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

Never thought goats would be this hard!!!! He got coccidia and diarrhea so bad he couldn't stand up vet said it was coccidial bacteria in his gut just finished antibiotics then worms...and lice got rid of that! Now coughing so who knows! Ughhh don't know if I could handle another sicky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you take his temp? That would be a good start....


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

It was 101.9 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's a pic of him he has had gas but not more bloated on one side....I don't know whats going on he seems tired this evening 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He could probably use some vit b. Injectable is best but the oral liquid will work too if you have that. Does his cough sound dry or wet, and what color is his mucus, if any? 
Some nutridrench would benefit him as well....


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

No mucus and it's a dry almost like an allergy blow/ sneeze and then I have heard him cough 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

here's a pic of his eye color too

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

Now he's acting weird he layed down stretched legs out barly can make noise 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

Tongue is blue help 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Uh oh, does anyone know what to do!!?? A blue tongue would mean he's not getting oxygen, is there anything in his mouth?


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

He died! :'((((( he had bloat and it happened all too fast!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry!  . That's awful. Did he get too much milk or feed?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am so sorry, just saw this, been cooking. Anytime they are sick though, don't let them lay on their side, get them up. I am sorry this happened to you, sometimes you do everything you can and can't save them. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost him :hug:


----------



## Ruple1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

No I only fed him two 10 oz bottles i don't know what happened but he seemed clogged up! And his gas just got worse and worse! Maybe it was the milk replacer...I had him on a five day antibiotic (like a vet said) and stopped the day before he died maybe it took a day and the bacteria built back up and did it...this was awful!!!!! (( I tried everything I did olive oil and baking soda Also did an glycerine enema ughhh so sad!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm sorry, it hurts so much to lose an animal, especially a cute Baby goat :tears:.
My only hope is that you won't give up on goats, they're so fun and a joy to have around. Things like this happen and its not your fault, you did the best you could for him. 
Take some time to calm down and reorganize yourself, then look into a new goat. You'll move on from this experience with more knowledge, which will help with your future in goats.
Plus I'm certain your daughter would love a new little friend to make her happy again


----------

